# Mavs vs Suns (Nov 16)



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (7-1) vs Phoenix Suns (4-2)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.






































Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

It's going to be...

DAL - 108
PHO - 112

This is Steve Nash's first game back in Dallas and he's coming off a 29 pts, 7 ast game against the Kings.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas 104
Phoenix 99

we're going to start a new streak of keeping teams under 100


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

144 Mavs
152 Suns

Serioulsy I'd say 

108 Mavs
112 Suns


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think against us, Hunter will be starting moving Q-Rich to the bench. Dirk should take Hunter and Damp should try to take Amare

Whoever scores more between Amare and Dirk will win

Dallas - 117
Phoenix - 109


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Dallas- 107
Suns - 98


----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

Suns are in for a reality check, this team is overated:

Dallas: 116
Phoenix: 93


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

I think Dirk will be faced against Marion....... and Dirk will drop 24 on him along with 8 boards and shooting like 9 of 21. 

The mavs will let this game slip away in the 4th quarter after leading by 12 in the 3rd. 

Mavs 93

Suns 101

Nash will get 21 with 11 dimes and 5 turnovers.

Amare will score 30 on damp.

Q-Rich: 1-7 from 3 point range

Stack: 5-12 from the field. 

Harris: 8 Points, 4 assits, 3 turnovers


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Dallas Mavericks-110
Phoenix Suns-98

Dirk will have another big game. Stack will continue his run for 6th man of the year.


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

i honestly don't know if damp can really be effective this game depending on amare's quickness but at least amare doesn't have a good jumper. we should CRUSH THEM ON THE BOARDS. 

I say mavs 105 suns 98

dirk with 33 points 11 boards 5 dimes and 2 steals


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

My prediction:

Mavs - 99
Suns - 98


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Man, this is the game I DO NOT want to see. I love both Dirk and Nash... and I hate either of them losing. 

Part of me wants Dirk to win because Dallas is on fire right now and I want to keep this fire. Being #1 on ESPN is great!! 

Part of me wants Nash to win because Suns already lost 2 in a row and the 3rd one may hurt their confidence. I mean losing to Kings and Cavs are already embarrasing enough. Suns should have won Cavs' game...oh well. 

I don't know. I hope both Dirk and Nash do well in the game. I still can't decide which one I want to root for. Maybe Dirk more because Mavs has a better chance getting into the playoff than Suns. Suns has IMPROVED a lot with Nash but not enough. 

Jimmy


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

mavs lose 107 to 101

nash had 19 dimes

i'm impressed with our team hanging in there

damp got hurt
terry got hurt
fin hurt

i'm sick of injuries man.

bradley played with mad heart tonight though


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Mmmm, didn't expect Suns to win the game. 

Seems like Dirk doesn't have a great night. The shooting is not too good. Maybe Dirk is trying too hard? Wanting to prove to Nash that he can lead a team? lol 

Nash had 18 assists but 10 turnovers? What a game? Man, this game must be full of fast breaks. 

Overall, I am glad for Nash but I was leaning toward Mavs because I want Mavs to stay on #1 ranking. 

Jimmy


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

ouch...my pride!


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> ouch...my pride!


why is your pride hurt? the mavs were missing 2 starters and terry. and only lost by six. this team played wit mad heart tonight


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Why did Dampier only play 5 minutes? Did they play up tempo throughout the whole game? With Shawn Bradley?!?!


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm interested to see how the Mavs do when you guys have your full lineup in there. Without Terry and Finley you guys were hurting.

I think Dampier getting hurt was a blessing. Amare would have had 10 more points had Dampier been stuck on him. Amare is way to quick.

I also think you guys should have stuck with a zone as that was how you blew away our huge lead. The suns couldn't beat it.

By now you need to realize that Marion is an excellent defender. He did an incredible job of stopping Dirk.

I think losing Nash may not hurt as much as you thought it world. You've got some good young guards and a possible 6th man of the year in Stack.

I hope both of us run like hell next time we meet....that will make for a better game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kmba</b>!
> 
> 
> why is your pride hurt? the mavs were missing 2 starters and terry. and only lost by six. this team played wit mad heart tonight


Still would have rather won the 1st rematch. Yall know Im mad at traitor.


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> Why did Dampier only play 5 minutes? Did they play up tempo throughout the whole game? With Shawn Bradley?!?!


damp and terry got hurt


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lukasbmw</b>!
> I'm interested to see how the Mavs do when you guys have your full lineup in there. Without Terry and Finley you guys were hurting.
> 
> I think Dampier getting hurt was a blessing. Amare would have had 10 more points had Dampier been stuck on him. Amare is way to quick.
> ...



marion has always been a good defender but all those cheap fouls didn't allow dirk to stay on the court long enough to even attempt to get in a rhythm either. And speaking of defense harris was ALL OVER NASH in the second half. nash turned it over 10 times. and amare goaltended about 3 shots with no call. that was wack but ya team looks good with a PASSING PG instead of a scoring one like marbury


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Please, Dirk deserved every call he got and he is lucky he got away with some superstar calls early in the game when he fouled Richardson with no call.


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Please, Dirk deserved every call he got and he is lucky he got away with some superstar calls early in the game when he fouled Richardson with no call.


lol whatever dude. just like amare got all those no calls when he kept blocking shots off the backboard and goaltending right? your team isn't better than mine when we fully healthy. 3 key guys out and yall only win by six? lol disgrace:laugh:


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## DirtyDirk41 (Nov 15, 2004)

Simply the most horrid offciating I have ever seen, absolutely inexcusable. A blind dog could have reffed better. Stoudamire and Marion got away with lose ball fouls and pushoffs THE WHOLE NIGHT, both easily had 10-15 callable fouls each, yet neither was close to fouling out. Terrible, I generally dont blame refs but Im am going to in this one. The last 5 minutes of the game were just no call after no call on the Suns.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DirtyDirk41</b>!
> Simply the most horrid offciating I have ever seen, absolutely inexcusable. A blind dog could have reffed better. Stoudamire and Marion got away with lose ball fouls and pushoffs THE WHOLE NIGHT, both easily had 10-15 callable fouls each, yet neither was close to fouling out. Terrible, I generally dont blame refs but Im am going to in this one. The last 5 minutes of the game were just no call after no call on the Suns.


I was also very unhappy with the refs but it was just one of those nights where nothing goes your way. We are going to have nights like that. The ball just seemed to bounce into the hands of the Suns all night.

I did lose it when Nash tripped over Dirk's foot trying to cover Devin Harris and falls down. The moron refs called an offensive foul on Devin Harris. The replay shows that Harris never even touched Nash. That was like the last straw, I could not take any more.

Anyway could more have gone wrong for the Mavs? Two more key guys go down with injuries with Finley already out. The Suns were crashing the boards nicely but was it just me or did every single long rebound bounce right to one of the Suns.

We were destined to lose that game. I guess we should be happy that with all that went wrong we only lost by 6 points.


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> I was also very unhappy with the refs but it was just one of those nights where nothing goes your way. We are going to have nights like that. The ball just seemed to bounce into the hands of the Suns all night.
> ...


You should be happy that the suns only shot 7-27 from threes, 56% from the line, and had 14 more turnovers than Dallas had (20 to 6). Or the Mavs would have lost by A LOT more. Suns played bad and still won on the road.


----------



## kmba (Nov 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> 
> You should be happy that the suns only shot 7-27 from threes, 56% from the line, and had 14 more turnovers than Dallas had (20 to 6). Or the Mavs would have lost by A LOT more. Suns played bad and still won on the road.


and suns fans should be happy that fin is on ir, and that terry and damp only played 12 MINS combined. terry is shooting 50 percent from 3 land and finley is shooting 44 percent from 3 land. You don't think that hard a part in the mavs shooting 3 for 14 from long distance? or how about the fact that fin and terry give the mavs 30 points a game? or how about the mavs only shooting 41 percent from the field and losing by six and STILL SCORING 101 on the suns. The suns were fortunate and got bailed out by the refs. Amare dominated though


----------

